# Installed safestrap and now I cant even boot up



## Dream (Aug 22, 2011)

So I have been trying a bunch of different roms for the RAZR today and I was having problems with the keyboard not working. I decided to try to load CM9, so I read I need to use "safestrap" and not "bootstrap" that I had been using. I downloaded it, installed then tried to boot into recovery and load CM9.

Now the safestrap boot screen appears and says "safe system disabled" "hit search to continue" then it shuts off before I can do anything. I have to do a reset (volume down and power) and then it just repeats the process. I cant get any further than that.

Can anybody help me get my phone back to working??









Edit: Forgot to mention it also says to hit menu to enter into recovery. I do that and the screen goes blank and then I can see a dimmed recovery symbol in the middle of the screen. It stays like this unless I press the volume rocker and then the screen goes completely blank.


----------



## Dr. Carpenter (Jun 10, 2011)

If you had bootstrap installed, you would need to fastboot before you can use safestrap. They are not compatible with each other.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------

